# Wanted: double chainset



## iLB (21 Feb 2011)

I'm looking for 105 upwards standard double chainset 53/39 or 52/39, my budget is 60-80£, 170mm or 172.5 mm cranks would be best.

Can possibly swap for a tiagra compact 50/34.

Cheers


----------



## andyhunter (22 Feb 2011)

i have a ultegra double chainset you might be intrested in ?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2011)

If Andy doesn't sort you out, then you can get a 105 chainset from Ribble for £67.96.


----------



## iLB (22 Feb 2011)

what sort of condition is the ultegra one?


----------



## Will1985 (22 Feb 2011)

Could you tolerate an (unused) Campag square taper double?


----------



## andyhunter (22 Feb 2011)

iLB said:


> what sort of condition is the ultegra one?




was used on a training bike, bike has not been used from july last year, maintained well. 53/39 far as i know, cannot remember of the top of my head excact model of ultegra but i will look tomorrow.


----------



## andyhunter (23 Feb 2011)

its ultegera 6600, 172.2, 53/39 would you be intrested then? do you need the bottom bracket or have you got one ? can get a pic if you wanted ?


----------



## iLB (23 Feb 2011)

picture wouldn't hurt, how much would you be after? and could you send it fairly quickly as i need it for a race on March 5th ideally. dont't need the BB


----------



## andyhunter (24 Feb 2011)

iLB said:


> picture wouldn't hurt, how much would you be after? and could you send it fairly quickly as i need it for a race on March 5th ideally. dont't need the BB



around £65 includes recorded postage(take it your uk based ?), i would dispatch it as soon as payment verified by paypal.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

*Here* you go Andy.
Brand new 105 for £80.00


----------



## andyhunter (24 Feb 2011)

yes indeed but theres a hell of a different quality, preformance, durability from 105 to ultegra and even dura ace .


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

andyhunter said:


> yes indeed but theres a hell of a different quality, preformance, durability from 105 to ultegra and even dura ace .



Sorry Andy is ILB's real name


----------



## iLB (24 Feb 2011)

ended up with new ultegra sl (with BB) for 89£ couldn't say no, thanks anyway


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> *Here* you go Andy.
> Brand new 105 for £80.00


Quite good, but not quite as cheap as the £67.96 price I linked to 7 posts ago!


----------

